# Matagorda River Hazard



## Hawg (Aug 28, 2011)

Headed out of Harbor, took right in ICW and went thru the East Locks. Turned left in river to head towards West Bay. About 500 yds towards west bay from ICW there was a dirt ball in the middle of the river. Thought it was a big swirl
from tug boat or school of reds. It came up to about 6 inches deep about 30 yds long and 10 yds wide. Did not see it Friday, Anybody else witness this.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

been there since to storm


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

There are two sand bars. They have been there since the storm.


----------

